# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  The Sands at Grace Bay - Turks and Caicos

## GramChop

For you Turks and Caicos fans: 

  

Book 4 nights at
The Sands at Grace Bay
and the 5th night is free.*
1/3/12 - 2/12/12

----------


## NHDiane

This is VERY tempting!

----------


## GramChop

I've only been to the Turks and Caicos once and this is where I stayed.  It's a LOVELY property directly on a very long beautiful white sand beach with very little big wave action.  Very serene, Diane.  We befriended some local employees of the property who took us out to hear live music one night...what an adventure!!!!  

I boarded a live-aboard boat for an underwater photography excursion after having stayed there for a week...it was hard to leave!!

If you go, please report back!!

----------


## NHDiane

Hey Missy just checkin back here - we, too, have only been to the T&C once and we stayed at the Ocean Club back when it was just one building and in the early stages of becoming a huge resort.  I've heard really great things about Grace Bay too. We loved the island and have talked of going back but when it comes to down to crunch time in choosing an island, we always return to our favorite SBH.

----------


## amyb

Don't feel bad about sticking with your favorite, Diane.Years ago we had a travel agent that told me he had sent clients to 20 or 30 various island destinations who still were looking for their special place.. We have found our paradise, and he said "congratulations, your search is ended." He reassured us that we were not crazy to repeat and each and every trip back is still a joy for both of us.

----------


## NHDiane

I have to agree with you Amy...once you find perfection, there's reason to continue to look.    :Big Grin:

----------


## amyb

Dorothy was right THERE'S NO PLACE LIKE HOME.

And when we land at SBH we feel like we are indeed HOME.

----------


## NHDiane

Amen!

----------


## GramChop

Amen!

----------

